# 750000 € gewonnen !



## arttoseo (28 April 2008)

Habe heute diese E-Mail in meinem Postfach gefunden. Kann ich die jetzt anzeigen oder was würdest Ihr mir empfehlen?
Ist doch blanker Internet Betrug sowas!


> Bestätigungs-E-Mail-Ticket-Nummer: SP338-634
> Lotterie Euro / Internationalen E-Mail-Programm Gewinnspiele
> Dies ist zu informieren, dass Sie Ihre E-Mail-Adresse beigefügt
> Zu einem Ticket-Nummer (SP338-634) gewann den Preis Sum
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2008)

*AW: 750000 € gewonnen !*

Schon mal was von SPAM gehört ?


----------



## Fidul (29 April 2008)

*AW: 750000 € gewonnen !*

Klassische Nigeria-Lotterie.

So ganz ungefährlich ist das aber für die Mugus auch nicht mehr: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7353003.stm

Vielleicht sollte ich dem guten Herrn Sanchez mal mitteilen, daß ich die Nummer seines Prepaid-Handys an die spanische Polizei verpfiffen habe. Spaß muß sein.
:sun:


----------



## Fidul (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: 750000 € gewonnen !*

Oh, da hat der "spanische" Lotteriefritze aber schön auf Igbo geflucht. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2008)

*AW: 750000 € gewonnen !*

Hallo habe die gleiche mail bekommen !! Ich weiß net recht ! Kann man die summe nicht einklagen ?? Ich hab da mal was im Fernseh gesehen weiß aber nicht ob das über Spanien oder wo der Herkommt geht!!


----------



## blizzy (13 Juli 2008)

*AW: 750000 € gewonnen !*

Kannst es mal versuchen. Sofern du herausfindest, wen oder was du verklagen kannst.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Juli 2008)

*AW: 750000 € gewonnen !*

419er - Antispam.de

Einen schwarzafrikanischen Gangster in Spanien wirst Du kaum wirksam auf Herausgabe des Lottogewinns verklagen können. :scherzkeks:


----------

